# The Suicide-cliff



## walkbyfaith (Jan 25, 2011)

_* 


THE SUICIDE-CLIFF*_​ 
*Do it now!*



"I was in affliction so I went here. I was talking to my self about happiness."





"I dared the devil and I just didn't care. Suddenly, there was a sudden flash of a silver light."



"It was like a serendipity, an answer came out from nowhere. Maybe I just couldn't comprehend, but, I found out that *the   key to satisfaction is being true to everyone by being true to your   self; expressing what you really are out of Who you are regardless of   the impressions that you might create as you set every ounce of your   entity into freedom.* A cliche it might be, but I started to live a new life within that thought, *not a changed one, but a new one."*





"So I went back on chasing pavements until I met these familiar _faces who raised their eyebrows as I smile out of solace._ Then I ran wildly like a dog in insanity. I decided to just go somewhere I didn't know just to shrug this sudden rage off. _*The wind took me for a sail, just like a song where I forgot all the notes while letting the keys of infinity to remembe*r_. It was a wild ride until I met the Truth."





"The Truth flashed some scenes into my consciousness. Right at that moment, He told me that *people struggle to choose between what makes them happy and what is right.*"





"*I am love.*" the Truth told me. (Love must be the very person.)

"*I want to make you happy so I did what is right to save you.*"

"*I took the burden of your foolishness. Out of my love, a Sacrifice was born so I could carry you and you're now vindicated.*" He added.



I was so foolish, or maybe such a perfect crude to forget that *what is right makes a person happy.*





"From then on, I realized that *my freedom has it's origin- true love*. *From this Love, everything was launched into fulfillment.* Was I required to change? No. *This love knows my capacity, it sees through my frailty so He sacrificed, so I could be me in His glory.* He embraced the pain, all the pain that I deserve to suffer from. *He gave me freedom out of Who He is so I could rest in Him. He is the Truth, He is Love, and in His love, I rest.* It is another dimension beyond the radicals that this world can ever comprehend. *

The   Truth set me free like a crawling caterpillar who only believed that   one day, he'll fly. Ironically, he flew after his longest sleep, now a   butterfly.* What does this prove?



*the guts to never give up on believing such a destiny brighter than your imagination..

the courage to dream even while you're in the deepest of your longest sleep.....

the will to believe that your destiny was plotted in beauty..

to believe rather than to see."*





*Living is a mystery if not a misery, but living is far from what Life truly is....*

I almost ended mine in this suicide cliff.





*Galatians 2:20*
_I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not  I, but  Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I  live  by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for  me._​


----------



## DBergendorf (Jan 28, 2011)

Spelled its wrong.


----------

